

Show HN: hangnest.com - matysanchez

Hangnest allows groups of travellers to connect with other groups of travellers in the cities they visit while travelling.<p>What do you think? Feedback are welcome.
======
pedalpete
Clickable [http://hangnest.com](http://hangnest.com)

Sadly, this is all behind a facebook login. So can't give any review of your
product without creating an account and spending time learning your system.

Please, put up a page that shows what you're accomplishing, what the user can
expect to get when they login. It will get you much further.

